# Prospective Marriage Visa Questions



## prosmart (Jun 21, 2013)

It was mentioned to me that I might be able to travel over to Australia and visit with my fiance while I wait out the approval of my visa application. In my case this would be about 7 months. Each time I rang the embassy here in America, I was given conflicting information. Now after making plans to head over there in May, I was told today that I can only visit for 3 months and that an attempt to visit any longer could result in my visa being denied. Has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

prosmart said:


> It was mentioned to me that I might be able to travel over to Australia and visit with my fiance while I wait out the approval of my visa application. In my case this would be about 7 months. Each time I rang the embassy here in America, I was given conflicting information. Now after making plans to head over there in May, I was told today that I can only visit for 3 months and that an attempt to visit any longer could result in my visa being denied. Has anyone had experience with this?


that's what I've heard too, if you mention that you wanna visit more than 3 months, they basically reject your tourist visa!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Prosmart, it's very easy to get a tourist visa from the US. Just apply for the ETA on immi.gov.au - it'll give you a tourist visa that's valid for a year but only allows you to stay three months at a time. There are no questions about why you want it on the application - it takes five minutes to apply for and costs $20. Getting a tourist visa is much easier from a low-risk country than from a high-risk one. 

Just make sure you are approaching this as a *holiday* (key word) with your partner for the next few months. Make sure you have plans for things you want to see during your holiday. It really isn't a big deal... they probably won't even ask you anything, just wave you on through. One tip, though: DON'T bring a CV or any other documents that will make them think you might try looking for a job while you're there. Even if YOU know they're for after you get your PMV, carrying those things with you while heading over on a holiday isn't a good idea.

Many, many people on this board from the US have done this and none to my recollection have had any trouble. You just need to let your CO know you're doing this and ask them to please let you know when they're ready to decide your visa so you can get offshore. Then, near the end of your first three-month stay, you'll need to fly out (Bali, Auckland, wherever you want), spend a few days, and then fly back to Australia. You shouldn't have a problem. Make sure whenever you're heading offshore you give your CO a heads up, too, so that hopefully she can grant your visa on one of those trips (if you're lucky) and save you that extra flight out.

Here's the thing: As more and more couples are separated for long periods of time, Immigration officers are actually sometimes recommending that couples use tourist visas this way to be together. But *technically* tourist visas are not for the purpose of waiting out a visa together. They're for holidays. So... approaching your trip there as a holiday is what you want to do. It's silly - Immi really needs to fix this and just publicly allow couples waiting offshore to visit each other this way while they wait, OR fix processing times so it's not necessary. But for now, it's the only way to do it.

Also, the idea that doing the above can have any effect on your PMV is rubbish. Even people who have illegally overstayed their visas (which you won't be!) can still apply for and be granted partner visas like the PMV. Using a tourist visa and abiding by its terms and conditions (which you will be) is nothing to worry about.


----------



## MS Vil (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi CollegeGirl,

You have mentioned that we just need to inform the CO that the applicant is travelling to Australia on a tourist visa and ask them to let the applicant know when the visa is ready for grant so he can go offshore. I also ready this in Germany embassy FAQ 19. Can my Partner visa be granted while I am in Australia?

Will the CO really communicates when the visa is READY for grant whenever the applicant informs that he is inside Australia? I worry that the CO will just straight away grant the Visa while my fiance is inside Australia and that will complicate things. I read somewhere that we have to start the process all over again if the applicant is inside Australia when the visa is granted.

Secondly, let's say the CO informs my fiance that the visa is ready for grant and so he will need to exit to New Zealand for few days for example. How will he get his visa grant letter? Does he need to go to the embassy in New Zealand?

Hope you or anyone can answer my questions.

Thanks
MS


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering if my birth certificate copy is required (the applicanct's fiance), since on NOIM letter, my certificate number is indicated by the celebrant!

Thanks very much


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

MS Vil said:


> Hi CollegeGirl,
> 
> You have mentioned that we just need to inform the CO that the applicant is travelling to Australia on a tourist visa and ask them to let the applicant know when the visa is ready for grant so he can go offshore. I also ready this in Germany embassy FAQ 19. Can my Partner visa be granted while I am in Australia?
> 
> ...


The co should let you know when it is ready and then tell them when you will be leaving. There were a couple of applicants from the Philippines whose co didn't and they were able to get it fixed.

The grant letter will be emailed to the applicant or migration agent. In my case the grant letter was emailed to me (the sponsor) and the migration agent hahahah.

Also the grant it electronically attached to the visa so no issue entering Australia without it. They may ask to see the grant letter when checking in for the flight in New Zealand though.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if my birth certificate copy is required (the applicanct's fiance), since on NOIM letter, my certificate number is indicated by the celebrant!
> 
> Thanks very much


I included both my birth certificate and passport if that helps.


----------



## MS Vil (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Mish for your reply.

Regards,
MS


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi all,

few questions from my side please: (im the applicant's fience)

1- can I get my statutory statement signed in the country of my fiancee (the applicant)

2- I'm owning a flat here in aust (well still paying off off course!), should I show evidence of my ownership?

3- do I need to provide my bank statement?

4- I have a national ID card from another country (different from my fiancee), but has expired few months ago, am I supposed to show that or get it renowed? I'm asking this since on the online form, it asks for any other national ID card!

thank you so much for your inputs

kind regards


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi,

Just wwondering if we need to show the time of each picture being taken?
we have copied & pasted each pic with a little tag saying whos in the picture, in a word doc then converting it to pdf. but do I need to mention the pic time taken under each pic as well?

tahnsk very much


----------



## Sailboatman (Dec 27, 2011)

I was told by the department that they understand people want to see each other while waiting for an answer to their application for PR Visa, that person also stated that they know you will go home because of what will happen if you have applied offshore for PR visa.

So go for it you should not have any problems


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

ok now confused about form 888 filled by people overseas!

as long as someone who is filling 888 is not in Australia (either in applicant's country or other countries), they can also provide support!

now my confusion is that do non-australian residences also need to fill in form 888 or they can just write a simple letter and sign and date it?
if so what are the requirements? I mean do they need to provide their contact details, ID, etc just like form 888 requires them! 


also do australains who are filling 888 need to show like viber call logs to show the've been in touch?

thank you very mcuh


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> few questions from my side please: (im the applicant's fience)
> 
> ...


1/ yes you can but generally it costs money to do it overseas here in oz the JP is free.

All others are no


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wwondering if we need to show the time of each picture being taken?
> we have copied & pasted each pic with a little tag saying whos in the picture, in a word doc then converting it to pdf. but do I need to mention the pic time taken under each pic as well?
> ...


You need to have date, who is in the picture and the location.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

would they prefer to see various seperate pdf attachments online or all same topic ones in one?

e.g. should the pictures of various occasions be all into one pdf and have titles within pdf fr each occasion pics or seperate them all on seperate pdf files, one odf for each occasion and attach like 10 pdf files for various occasion pics ratehr than all in one?

which way they prefer and is more feasible to them?

thanks very much


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> would they prefer to see various seperate pdf attachments online or all same topic ones in one?
> 
> e.g. should the pictures of various occasions be all into one pdf and have titles within pdf fr each occasion pics or seperate them all on seperate pdf files, one odf for each occasion and attach like 10 pdf files for various occasion pics ratehr than all in one?
> 
> ...


I don't think it really bothers them. Whatever is easier for you. Also keep in mind each file should not be bigger than 5mb.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmexiwi (Jan 9, 2014)

We presented our pics is a couple different ways.

I made a document for each trip I did up to the Philippines, and our trip to Hong Kong and her trips to Malaysia, Australia and New Zealand to see me.

I had a cover page with a title or brief description of the trip, and a pic or 2 from the trip and then had tickets/accomodation and visa details if applicable (NZ/AUS)

Then I attached another 8-10 pics in a separate file with date/location.

Who is to say what is right and what is wrong. I tried to make things easy for the case officer - with an explanation of what the document is and contains so they can read it and then see the evidence, rather than just looking at a statement or flight itinerary and having to decipher it.

I don't know if it will make any difference at all. It's just how ZI decided to organise things


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

the statutory declaration template that I (applicant's fiance) will write my statement in is only applicable to me right?

my fiancee (the applicant) since is not australian, can just type on a piece of blank paper and sign it and get it witnessed?

thanks very much


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi again,

a couple of more ws, please:

1- is it good to mention in my statement that we got an agent in Australia to review our docs and show the reciept we paid him too?

2- is it good to say that my (applicant's fiance) master card was used to pay for the visa fee and provide reciede?


thanks so much for your inputs


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> a couple of more ws, please:
> 
> ...


They don't care. If they want to know they will ask at interview.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

my dad' given name on my other nationality passport (im australian and am the applicant's fiance but have two passport) is different (basically has a couple of more words) than his citizenship and the spelling that I have provided in form 80.

do you think that will cause an issue? I mean would they even bother to cross check my das name spelling on my other passport and compare it with his spelling in form 80?

if so, what should I do now?

thnaks very much


----------



## MissPhilippines62 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi, I have read how you have been helping many here. I hope I will be one on whom you can help for my PMV application. BTW, congrats to you and your fiance. You deserve the visa.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Religiously married not in civil law*

Hi,

I know I've asked this question before but I just wanna take another insight into it and get your opinion.

As you know, we married religiously in Kenya and that is not recognised by law but still to be safe we wont even show the religious marriage certficate which is a duggy community paper anyway!

but the religious values and responsisbilities that now we have towards each other plus lots of family pictures taken and all that has added weight, value, and strength to our application.

Withought that our application would be week because it started online took a month for me to go there then after 3 days got religiouslly married that we r planning to submit online about 3 months after the engagement / religiously married date.

So, for above reasons, I've decided to take a risk and do the following:
although we havent married under civil law, but for the sake of preventing any confusion, wont show the religiously marriage certifiate, but will include the religious marriage ceremeny pics with her and family, although shes wearing white wedding cloths and I'm wearing typical cultural groom fit out!
I do also wanna mention and emphasis and make it as clear as possible to the case officer that we have not married under civil law and is not legally recognised we did it since we wanted to have relationship, etc with no restrictions....

could you please shed some light and share our thoughts your experiences in this regard?

thanks so much again from those who have been answering me and the rest who will hopefully respond


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I really do think that you should either speak to a migration agent or post in the "Ask Mark!" sticky as we may not give you the correct advice we only have opinions and an agent will have a better idea.

My thoughts ... the co may question why you got married (even though not officially" only a few days after meeting her for the first time.

My next thought is ... what happens if the co suggests to lodge it to make it official? Then you won't qualify for the pmv.

IMO I think do not mention the word marriage. Yes you can mention ceremony but do noy call it a marriage ceremony because it can confuse them. You can call it a religious ceremony and say it was performed in order for you to stay together. The co may think it was abit rushed but in some countries it is normal for things to happen fast .... my fiance asked me to marry him on our first date!


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> I really do think that you should either speak to a migration agent or post in the "Ask Mark!" sticky as we may not give you the correct advice we only have opinions and an agent will have a better idea.
> 
> My thoughts ... the co may question why you got married (even though not officially" only a few days after meeting her for the first time.
> 
> ...


thanks very much for the answer. what about we dont talk about marriage but the show our wedding pics which she has white cloths?


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

furthermore, if the applicant quit her job which she has in overseas and the sponsor go to her for 2months stay together, does this look good or bad?

i mean looks good that the applicant for the sake of being with sponsor has wuit her job but looks bad that she now looks to be very much dependent on her fiance?

which side you are on?!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> thanks very much for the answer. what about we dont talk about marriage but the show our wedding pics which she has white cloths?


Not sure really but some people can have a white engagement dress too. If you call it a "religious ceremony" it should not be an issue.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> furthermore, if the applicant quit her job which she has in overseas and the sponsor go to her for 2months stay together, does this look good or bad?
> 
> i mean looks good that the applicant for the sake of being with sponsor has wuit her job but looks bad that she now looks to be very much dependent on her fiance?
> 
> which side you are on?!


I would wonder why the applicant quit her job. To me it would appear strange unless there was a good reason.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> Not sure really but some people can have a white engagement dress too. If you call it a "religious ceremony" it should not be an issue.


really? white engagement dress?!!! I wore the indian type groom outfit, is that obvious that's for wedding!?
sherwani:
like these

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...TD4fykQXPsICoAQ&ved=0CDkQsAQ&biw=1159&bih=496


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> I would wonder why the applicant quit her job. To me it would appear strange unless there was a good reason.


well the reason we wanna mention is that we wanna spend more time together and also once we submit the online we wanna apply for tourist visa so if gets granted for 3 months she comes over, then obviously she can have her job with 2 months break then go back to work then a month later another 3 months break, so.... that's how we wanna justify it, but do you think quiting her job would sound strange and hmmmm to them?!

thanks very much


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> really? white engagement dress?!!! I wore the indian type groom outfit, is that obvious that's for wedding!?
> sherwani:
> like these
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=indian+sherwani&rlz=1T4LENP_enAU487AU487&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=1oYhU6-TD4fykQXPsICoAQ&ved=0CDkQsAQ&biw=1159&bih=496


Sorry I am not sure.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> Sorry I am not sure.


thats ok, thanks very much anyway for all your help


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> well the reason we wanna mention is that we wanna spend more time together and also once we submit the online we wanna apply for tourist visa so if gets granted for 3 months she comes over, then obviously she can have her job with 2 months break then go back to work then a month later another 3 months break, so.... that's how we wanna justify it, but do you think quiting her job would sound strange and hmmmm to them?!
> 
> thanks very much


First thing is the chances of her getting a tourist visa to Australia for a Kenyan are slim to none.

I know you want to spend time together but the co might wonder why she can't also go to work. When I have visited my fiance he couldn't get all the time off I was there so he worked during the day and we spent time at night.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> thats ok, thanks very much anyway for all your help


It would have been easier if you had an engagement party instead of a religious ceremony.

But really I can't say this enough ... talk to a migration agent to get some advice. You are spending alot of money on the application so you need correct advice.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Curious110 - regarding the religious marriage ceremony: I'm not at all familiar with he customs in Kenya, but is there some sort of of cultural expectation that a couple should be religiously joined in order to be together as partners (in the conjugal sense)? 

If so, then maybe you could obtain some information on this social custom to present with your application along with a detailed statement outlining that social expectation and emphasising that it's not a legally binding contract, so isn't a valid marriage under Australian law. It can also be a way to explain why it occurred so quickly after you met the first time. 

It's just a thought and I agree, a migration agent is a very good idea in your case  

Good luck!!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Her quitting her job actually lessens her chances of getting tourist visa which as mish says is slim to none anyway. Now she has no job so no incentive to return to Kenya after holiday in oz. it's normal to have letter from employer saying she only has xxx amount of leave for hols and must return to Kenya by xxx date for her job. She has to show more ties to Kenya than to u and oz in order to get tourist visa. So unless she has property and business in her name in Kenya there really is zip chance of tourist visa for Kenyan but still u can always try.

I agree with mish u need agent advice because u have already had religious marriage even though it's not legally binding. She's wearing white ur wearing grooms clothes. U need to explain this very carefully . I would be paying best agent I could find in ur shoes. Money spent now will save u much $$ later on and more importantly further time apart while u wait for mrt in event of rejection. Urs is not easy simple case that's for sure, but my hopes and prayers go with blessings to u and ur wife for ur success


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Her quitting her job actually lessens her chances of getting tourist visa which as mish says is slim to none anyway. Now she has no job so no incentive to return to Kenya after holiday in oz. it's normal to have letter from employer saying she only has xxx amount of leave for hols and must return to Kenya by xxx date for her job. She has to show more ties to Kenya than to u and oz in order to get tourist visa. So unless she has property and business in her name in Kenya there really is zip chance of tourist visa for Kenyan but still u can always try.
> 
> I agree with mish u need agent advice because u have already had religious marriage even though it's not legally binding. She's wearing white ur wearing grooms clothes. U need to explain this very carefully . I would be paying best agent I could find in ur shoes. Money spent now will save u much $$ later on and more importantly further time apart while u wait for mrt in event of rejection. Urs is not easy simple case that's for sure, but my hopes and prayers go with blessings to u and ur wife for ur success


thank you so much for your kind advices and helps. on the note of visitor visa, would they call her employer asking about her? (because in that case her employer might get upset why even shes applying for such visa and at the end of the day she might not even get it!)
the next point on visitor visa, if she gets the visa then goes to her employer and employer doesnt accept 3 months off withought pay, then she quits come to Aust and after 3 onths goea back to Kenya and immediatly again apply for visitor visa, but now the 2nd time she doesnt have a job, but has a history that once recently she's been to Aust and back at the right time. what do you think is her chance to get 2nd time visa and 2rd time, etc until we get the fiance one hopefully 

thnaks for advise on religious ceremony think, department is very vauge on that since they are saying we dont consider marrige unless it's either under offshore civil law or australian civil law but in the background u hear such rumors that white cloths and all that means......I mean it's so easy for them to check with the offshort system anyway to finis out if she's legally married or not....anyway, I have to think carefully on that as you mentioned.

thanks once again


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Her quitting her job actually lessens her chances of getting tourist visa which as mish says is slim to none anyway. Now she has no job so no incentive to return to Kenya after holiday in oz. it's normal to have letter from employer saying she only has xxx amount of leave for hols and must return to Kenya by xxx date for her job. She has to show more ties to Kenya than to u and oz in order to get tourist visa. So unless she has property and business in her name in Kenya there really is zip chance of tourist visa for Kenyan but still u can always try.
> 
> if she her visitor visa gets refused, is that gonna leave her a bad record for fiance visa? I mean we are going to apply for it after we've submitted fiance visa, but you know would they sort of get an alert and her reputation beciomes bad!
> 
> I dont think so, since this will happen after, what do you think?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

No they generally do not call the employer but she will need a letter from the employer saying she has a job and has been granted x leave and has a job to return to. If she doesn't want the employer to know how will she get the letter? The letter from the employer is just one thing they ask for and it is extremely hard to get a tourist visa for someone from Africa. If I remember correctly chicken999's fiance was told to stop trying because they won't grant it.

The refusals are recorded but does not stop her getting a pmv. Both chicken999 and my fiance's had tourist visa rejections and they still got approved for a pmv. Though saying that listen carefully to what chicken999 says ... they had alot of trouble with the pmv so she knows what she is talking about.

Just be prepared that just because you apply for a pmv that it will help with a tourist visa because it will not. Some countries they take it as showing that the applicant has stronger ties to Australia than their home country.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> No they generally do not call the employer but she will need a letter from the employer saying she has a job and has been granted x leave and has a job to return to. If she doesn't want the employer to know how will she get the letter? The letter from the employer is just one thing they ask for and it is extremely hard to get a tourist visa for someone from Africa. If I remember correctly chicken999's fiance was told to stop trying because they won't grant it.
> 
> The refusals are recorded but does not stop her getting a pmv. Both chicken999 and my fiance's had tourist visa rejections and they still got approved for a pmv. Though saying that listen carefully to what chicken999 says ... they had alot of trouble with the pmv so she knows what she is talking about.
> 
> Just be prepared that just because you apply for a pmv that it will help with a tourist visa because it will not. Some countries they take it as showing that the applicant has stronger ties to Australia than their home country.


oh ok, so maybe chicken999 has dificculty for PMV , since the system was alerting lots of tourist visa being rejected!!! so I think then rejection of tourist visa might somehow effect PMV!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> oh ok, so maybe chicken999 has dificculty for PMV , since the system was alerting lots of tourist visa being rejected!!! so I think then rejection of tourist visa might somehow effect PMV!


No. It was to do with the co and also the agent did not supply everything they gave them. You can read her stories.

My fiance got approved and we had 2 tourist visa rejections.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> No. It was to do with the co and also the agent did not supply everything they gave them. You can read her stories.
> 
> My fiance got approved and we had 2 tourist visa rejections.


oh I see! thanks for the tips anyone everyone 
much appreciated


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Does it matter wether the PMV applicant has a job or not?
does it make her application stronger or weeker and why?

thanks very much


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Joint account*

for openning the joint account off shore, in order to be active, is that enough that money goes in and out into by cash withdraw or the money has to be transfered from it to the personal bank account of the applicant?

thanks very much


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

If it's a joint account, then the main thing is that there is evidence of it being used by both members of the couple...which is an indication of the sharing of finances, regardless of where the money comes from. 

If you can evidence who makes what deposit, then that is obviously good, but the most important thing is that it is being used jointly (whether that be by both making deposits or both withdrawing or using the money). 

As to your question on whether having a job makes your application weaker or stronger, well, they are assessing both your eligibility for the visa and also that your relationship is genuine. Her income or her employment status should not really matter, but, like anything, COs seem to be a power unto themselves and who knows what they deem as important or superfluous. My husband was retired military with no current employment (he has a VA military pension and medical which he used to live off) and I'm not anticipating any problems. He is from a low risk country, however, so his situation may not necessarily translate to your fiancées situation.

I do believe that having a job is more of an issue with tourist visas, than with partner visas.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> Does it matter wether the PMV applicant has a job or not?
> does it make her application stronger or weeker and why?
> 
> thanks very much


Not sure about this one but it would depend on the country, the CO and the circumstances. I think that if she had a job ad quit and it doesn't have a job that would raise concerns vs if she had a job and then didn't anymore because she was made redundant or something like that.

The processing time for Kenya usually takes about 18 months that is a long time for her to be without a job. A job will keep her busy and keep her mind off the visa.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> Not sure about this one but it would depend on the country, the CO and the circumstances. I think that if she had a job ad quit and it doesn't have a job that would raise concerns vs if she had a job and then didn't anymore because she was made redundant or something like that.
> 
> The processing time for Kenya usually takes about 18 months that is a long time for her to be without a job. A job will keep her busy and keep her mind off the visa.


Mish, true, but the thing is we are planning while we'r waiting on PMV visa, she applies for tourist visa and her boss wont agree for 3 months withought leave and wont give her a letter, so basically if and only if she gets the tourist visa then has to quit her job which will be in the PMV processing time!

do you see any issue with this? does she even need to inform DIBP that she has quit her job?....

thanks very much


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> for openning the joint account off shore, in order to be active, is that enough that money goes in and out into by cash withdraw or the money has to be transfered from it to the personal bank account of the applicant?
> 
> thanks very much


It doesn't matter how the money is going out, but generally people will withdraw it by cash (in a form of hard cash or card at the shop).

Also with a PMV application you do not have to have a joint bank account, but if you do it does help.

If you are opening a joint bank account in Australia just be aware that you will be able to deposit money but you won't be able to withdraw money until she enters Australia and does POI.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Star Hunter said:


> If it's a joint account, then the main thing is that there is evidence of it being used by both members of the couple...which is an indication of the sharing of finances, regardless of where the money comes from.
> 
> If you can evidence who makes what deposit, then that is obviously good, but the most important thing is that it is being used jointly (whether that be by both making deposits or both withdrawing or using the money).
> 
> ...


Thnkas so much for an excellent response 
Just wondering since I will be opening a joint account with her ofshore, obviously I wont be ableto withdraw since I'm in Australia! so, it'll really be her withdrawing and me transfering from Aust to her. is that good enough?

thnaks very much


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> It doesn't matter how the money is going out, but generally people will withdraw it by cash (in a form of hard cash or card at the shop).
> 
> Also with a PMV application you do not have to have a joint bank account, but if you do it does help.
> 
> If you are opening a joint bank account in Australia just be aware that you will be able to deposit money but you won't be able to withdraw money until she enters Australia and does POI.


thanks very much for your response
I've checked with my bank in Australia, they dont open the joint account at all unless they see her in person, that's what they told me!

so, we have to open one in Kenya! but then I will be in Aust and she will only be able to withdraw from it!
I know it's not compulsary for PMV, but I'm trying to make her application as rigid as possible!


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

curious110 said:


> Thnkas so much for an excellent response
> Just wondering since I will be opening a joint account with her ofshore, obviously I wont be ableto withdraw since I'm in Australia! so, it'll really be her withdrawing and me transfering from Aust to her. is that good enough?
> 
> thnaks very much


I would imagine that is fine. I would definitely try and make sure there is evidence of the deposits that you make, but it shouldn't be a problem. You are evidencing that you are providing her with financial support, which is one aspect of a genuine relationship.

Good luck!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> Mish, true, but the thing is we are planning while we'r waiting on PMV visa, she applies for tourist visa and her boss wont agree for 3 months withought leave and wont give her a letter, so basically if and only if she gets the tourist visa then has to quit her job which will be in the PMV processing time!
> 
> do you see any issue with this? does she even need to inform DIBP that she has quit her job?....
> 
> thanks very much


If she is going to Australia on a tourist visa then that is fine but to quit a job and just bum around that would look strange. You are also required to inform DIBP of any changes in circumstances too.

Also Kenyans have alot of trouble getting tourist visas. If she doesn't have a job or can't get a letter from her employer then she won't have any shot of getting a tourist visa unless she has property in Kenya in her name and even then that may not even help. Without a job to return to or property they will see that she doesn't have strong ties to Kenya.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> thanks very much for your response
> I've checked with my bank in Australia, they dont open the joint account at all unless they see her in person, that's what they told me!
> 
> so, we have to open one in Kenya! but then I will be in Aust and she will only be able to withdraw from it!
> I know it's not compulsary for PMV, but I'm trying to make her application as rigid as possible!


If you want her to withdraw from it then you have to open in Kenya. Look and see if they have HSBC because then you can withdraw from here if you wanted to.

In Australia ANZ will open a joint one you just can't withdraw until they see her. Which bank are you with?


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Tourist Visa*

I'm very sorry I know these qs are not relevant to this thread, but I asked them in the relevent thread but got no response, as people in this thread are very knowledgable and helpful, I ask them here, so this is for a PMV applicant who is waiting on her application assessment, but at the same time, wanna apply for tourist visa. so, these qs relate to tourist visa for 3 motnhs stay:

1- How recent should the emplyment letter be?

2- What if your employer gives the required letter so you can apply for Tourist Visa then once the tourist visa getsa granted (say 1 month later), the the emplyer situation changes somehow and when you go and ask for 3 months leave, then the employer rejects and says that time was al right, but now we cant let you go, then you have to resign.
Now, you've got the tourist visa but at the same time, you have to resign now, do you need to inform DIP that you have lost your job?

3- when visa is granted, how long usually she/he has time to enter Australia?

4- if the visa is granted the first time while the applicant had a job, would the 2nd time of applying be easy if she looses her job based on the fact that first time she came to Australia and returend before the due date? (so he 2nd time applying to come to Australia, her situation will be no job but she has a record of goeing to Australa and comming back before her 3 months ends!)

5- if she indicates of the form that she likes to stay for 3 months but be granted multiple entries, is that possible? so visit Australian any number of times within 1 months and each timemaximum 3 months.

thank you so much


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> I'm very sorry I know these qs are not relevant to this thread, but I asked them in the relevent thread but got no response, as people in this thread are very knowledgable and helpful, I ask them here, so this is for a PMV applicant who is waiting on her application assessment, but at the same time, wanna apply for tourist visa. so, these qs relate to tourist visa for 3 motnhs stay:
> 
> 1- How recent should the emplyment letter be?
> 
> ...


1/ should be very recent

2/ They do say with regards to the pmv that you should notify DIBP of any change of circumstances so IF she gets a tourist visa you should let the co know she is in oz. My fiance changed jobs while our pmv was processing and we didn't tell the co.

3/ It tells you on the grant notice

4/ Not really sure. I assume it helps that she has come before and complied but I imagine that would assess her against the genuine tourist criteria still.

5/ It is highly unlikely she would be a multiple entry tourist visa especially coming from a high risk country and being a first time traveler to oz.

Has she ever travelled outside of Kenya?


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> 1/ should be very recent
> 
> 2/ They do say with regards to the pmv that you should notify DIBP of any change of circumstances so IF she gets a tourist visa you should let the co know she is in oz. My fiance changed jobs while our pmv was processing and we didn't tell the co.
> 
> ...


Mish,
thank you so much as usually with your excellent responses. much appreciated.

2- i think I didnt make myself clear in q2. I meant do we need to inform the tourist visa CO if after being granted the visa, she looses her job due to the employer changing his mind!

3- you wouldnt have any idea as how long roughly time is given to enter australia for tourist visa?

she has gone a number of times to Tanzania and that's it!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

2/ no need to once a decision has been made

3/ I would say 1 or 2 months


----------

